# idstein - 24 std. rennen planung - für august !!!!!



## trek 6500 (6. Januar 2010)

sooo, nochmal von neuem - deshalb neuer fred , weil in den alten sicher nicht dauernd jemand schaut .... das rennen ist ja nun auf den 28.-29 august verlegt !!!! deshalb können viele von den team leuten , die im mai gekonnt hätten , nun doch nicht ... also : neuer aufruf : wer fährt im august mit ? 6er oder 8er mädelsteam !!! 
trek 6500 
bike rooky 
dzibus
bettina überlegt noch
speciallady sagt bescheid ....

geht euch einen ruck und schaut in eute terminkalender , ob dieses we eventuell ginge ... wäre schade , wenn wegen der terminänderung nun die sache platzen würde ... snüff ... :-((( 
also , meldet euch zahlreich !!! lg , kati - hoffnungsvoll, aiuch für den august ein team voll zu bekommen ...


----------



## trek 6500 (8. Januar 2010)

...ich bettele !!! wer kennt schon seine daten und weiss, ob er an diesem august weekend kann ...(und natürlich bock hat , mitzufahren ???!!?) anmelden kann man sich wohl trotz des nach hinten - verschiebens bereits ende januar ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (10. Januar 2010)

haaallooooooo , ist da jemand .........


----------



## trek 6500 (13. Januar 2010)

...ich schieb mal ...... man kann sich jetzt anmelden ...


----------



## Apollon (13. Januar 2010)

falls ich, entgegen meinen erwartungen, doch in idstein studieren sollte, fahr ich das rennen mit. 
nur mit dem kostüm, das ich tragen muss um im mädels- team mitfahren zu dürfen, könnte es probleme geben ...
oder stören euch behaarte beine nicht?? 

lg


----------



## speciallady (13. Januar 2010)

hallo zusammen,

ich bin dabei 

vg speciallady


----------



## trek 6500 (13. Januar 2010)

@appolon : ..srry , reines weiberteam !!!
@speci-lady : super !!!! dann sind wir zu viert - du , bike rooky, meine wenigkeit und dzibus  !!!!  bettina , was is mit dir ????????
sobald wir 6 . besser 8 haben , würd´ich sagen , melden wir uns an ....


----------



## trek 6500 (14. Januar 2010)

..schieb `.......


----------



## trek 6500 (18. Januar 2010)

,,bettina sagt ende der woche bescheid .... dann nur noch eine dame   und wir wären mit 6 leuten komülett .... und könnten  die anmeldung ins auge fassen ....


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Januar 2010)

betttiiiiinnnnaaaaaaaa----- !!!!!!!!


----------



## Bettina (23. Januar 2010)

Sorry, ich muss absagen.  Das Wochenende ist leider belegt.

Ich versuche noch ein Mädel zu motivieren, die wäre auch schneller als ich. 

viele Grüße Bettina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (23. Januar 2010)

..schade , wegen dir .. aber wenn du uns noch ein mädel - oder auch 2 - hihi - zuschanzen könntest , wär das toll !!!! lg , kati  p.s. schnell is net wichtig - geht ja nur um spassssssss !!


----------



## sandra10 (29. Januar 2010)

Hallöle ! Was ist denn Euer Ziel bzw. die erwartete Leistung einer Mitfahrerin ?


----------



## trek 6500 (2. Februar 2010)

hallo. sandra !!!!! sorry , heute erst deinen beitag entdeckt ! just für fun - dabeisein ist alles !!! das ist unser ziel . magst du bei uns mitfahren ???? lg , kati - schreib mir doch ne pn - ich nehm´dich dann in die team liste auf ... ciao , k,


----------



## trek 6500 (4. Februar 2010)

Saaaaandraaaaaa !!! Bitte melden !!!!! dankeeeee, k.


----------



## trek 6500 (8. Februar 2010)

...sandra meldet sich n icht mehr . es fehlen immer noch 2 zum 6er team . ob wir das noch gebacken bekommen ?? würde gern mal anmelden ....


----------



## trek 6500 (10. Februar 2010)

..schieb ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (14. Februar 2010)

..ich glaub´, ich geb ´es auf , länger nach 2 mitfahrerinnen zu suchen ....


----------



## speciallady (16. Februar 2010)

..wieviel sind wir denn jetzt? vielleicht kann ich noch 2 überreden.. oder hast du schon aufgegeben?

lg sabine


----------



## trek 6500 (17. Februar 2010)

....seufz - du , dzibus , meine freundin und ich - also 4 .... 2 fehlen nach wie vor ... es ist zum verzweifeln .... nee, bin noch guter hoffnung - aber es nervt , dass sich nix tut ... lg , kati


----------



## trek 6500 (26. Februar 2010)

..schieb !!!!!!! bitte , bitte ...


----------



## bikerchen (27. Februar 2010)

Hallo, trek,

ihr könnt euch doch auch schon so anmelden - Nachmeldungen und Kategorieänderungen können noch bis Anmeldeschluss eingegeben werden. Lieber mal die Plätze sichern..


----------



## trek 6500 (3. März 2010)

....naaa, net so ironisch .... 
möchte das 6er team erst zusammen haben - dann erst das ganze gefriemel mit dem geld  etc ....


----------



## trek 6500 (6. März 2010)

...ja , das wird hier ja wohl nix mehr . dann werd´ich nur so hinfahren - also : selber dort in der nähe ne tour fahren und dann zum zugucken hin ... trotzdem schade ....


----------



## bikerchen (8. März 2010)

Wieso trägst du dich nicht einfach in die Teilnehmerbörse ein? Da stehen schon zwei - allerdings bisher Jungs..  ein Mixed-Team wär doch auch was, oder?


----------



## trek 6500 (9. März 2010)

--hab mich da schon ganz am anfang in der suche eingetragen - hat sich auch keiner gemeldet ....und so auf den letzen drücker - nee, kein bock . will vorher alles fest und geplant haben ...


----------

